# Driven: MK4 R32 Brake Conversation Help/Question



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

What's going brake forum. I just picked up a uses set of MK4 R32 front brakes and looking to do the conversation on my 20th and was hoping for a little help so the install will go smooth.

1. Do I need to install the OEM R32 Shield or can I leave the one on my 20th.








2. Are these bolts reusable








Prepping for Folia-Tec Caliper Paint - RED


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

These came today
AUTOTECH 19.5 Brake hose Part Number; 10.611.1950MTK


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Driven: MK4 R32 Brake Conversation Help/Question (DRIVEN 1323)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRIVEN 1323* »_What's going brake forum. I just picked up a uses set of MK4 R32 front brakes and looking to do the conversation on my 20th and was hoping for a little help so the install will go smooth.

1. Do I need to install the OEM R32 Shield or can I leave the one on my 20th.








2. Are these bolts reusable








Prepping for Folia-Tec Caliper Paint - RED

















What about RR brake size differece? 20th vs R32?
Normally the caliper's anchoring bolts are re-usable. 
You should probably use the R32 splash shields if they bolt up, the caliper cut out probably is different.


----------

